# Sterile vials expire this year. Are they still useable?



## Jethro (Oct 8, 2020)

I have some old empty vials that I never used from 2016 the bottom of the pack says they expire in December of this year. If I bake them to sterilize should I throw a 18g in there to vent it or will they be ok because there is no oil to expand and bust it?


----------



## Jethro (Oct 9, 2020)

I baked 1 empty sterile vial tonight at 250f for 20 minutes and I can confirm it will not explode or melt the rubber, and I think its sterile for another couple of years now.


----------



## hgmara (Oct 15, 2020)

you can use it for sure


----------



## bbuck (Oct 16, 2020)

I would worry more about the heat degrading the rubber then the expiration date.


----------



## hgmara (Oct 16, 2020)

bbuck said:


> I would worry more about the heat degrading the rubber then the expiration date.




x2


----------



## ASHOP (Oct 21, 2020)

Obviously the vial itself will never expire but the stopper you have to watch. If they were empty they are probably just fine.


----------



## Jethro (Oct 21, 2020)

Good point, I took one and tested it by stabbing it with an 18 g a couple of times the rubber is not as elastic as before so the puncture marks aren't closing up as tight when they were new. Ill just have to buy some new ones.


----------



## ToryJay (Oct 28, 2020)

I have the same results with crazy bulk Dbol.


----------



## ToryJay (Oct 29, 2020)

ToryJay said:


> I have the same results with crazy bulk Dbol. https://healthylifestylecommunity.org/mn-crazy-bulk-dbal-review



Seems interesting.


----------

